# Florida Wild boar hunting with Trophy Hammock Outfitters



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Wild boar hunting with Trophy Hammock Outfitters*_

As a Florida native who grew up in the forties I remember a Florida a lot different from the Florida we know today.

I rabbit, squirrel, dove and quail hunted within walking distance of my house; deer and hogs were five miles away. 

Florida is now the third most populous state in the entire country. The very thought of open-range hunting is no more than a distant dream. Or is it?

November is a very special month in the Sunshine State. 

On the water the Hog Fish Hunting is on fire:



In the woods to say the four legged version is on fire would be an understatement:



We are looking for the 'REAL FLORIDA' I remember from seventy years ago:



As I leave my Tampa home it's raining:



Hope the hogs don't mind getting wet. Only time will tell!

Just before entering Trophy Hammock we step into what we hope is today's version of, 'THE REAL FLORIDA'

Trophy Hammock Outfitters is situated in the heart of a 40,000 acre working cattle ranch just east of Lake Wales, Florida. Driving in we were already inspired by the vastness of this ranch. This is truly the beauty of old Florida. Talk about experience, the guides are 6th generation Floridians who know the flatwoods, marshes and hammocks like they were in their own back yards. 

Hunting is hard work. There is nothing like settling in for the night at an authentic Florida 'old-time' dude ranch. 


But first the hunt.
Talk about the Real Florida, this place is 40,000 acres in the middle of no-man's-land:

It's been drizzling rain the entire day. Look at those dark clouds.
Stop us from hog hunting? NO WAY!

Look at the rooting around that feeder:

Huge problem... The wind is swirling from all directions. My pine & fresh earth scent wafers help. But we are trying to out-do a creature with a nose that defies the imagination. It won't be easy.
Let's get set-up:

I will be using my trusted Marlin .45-70 Stainless Guide Gun. 
It plays no games; neither do I:


5:00 PM... A huge boar cautiously approaches. I remain absolutely still. He is a real trophy. I want this one! Before I can even think about reaching for the .45-70 he smells me and takes off like the bullet I never had a chance to use. 
A huge flock of crows fly over tree-top-high.
Talk about squawking! 
This is our Florida. You never know what you are going to see. Out walks a turkey. They can't smell like a hog, but boy can they see. Once again I remain perfectly sill. Regardless this bird with
the eyes spots me and takes off even faster than the trophy boar hog. 
It's getting dark. Oh Well! At least I'm saving on ammunition. 
Just before putting the .45-70 away I see movement in the bushes. It's a hog. I try to line up the cross-hairs of my NIKON 3X9 scope. NO WAY! It's just too dark.

As a last resort it's SKY-RAY 5,000 lumens light time. From past experience I have leaned he will do one of two things... Take off like a bullet, or pay no attention to the light. I flip the switch; that Sky-Ray lights him up like it was day light. He pays no attention to the light. 
I cock the hammer on my Marlin Stainless Guide Gun and touch the trigger. With a tremendous roar, and the kick of a mule, that Hornady LEVERevolution 325 grain
Flex-Tip is on its way. 
Hog down; hog down and out.
My guide, Marlon, is so proud of me. Heck! I am proud of me too! 

My new friend is joined by his partner, Cole:

Two of the best in the business:

Think the hunt is over? Think again!

Want even more of Florida's best:


And the best part... When hunting with Trophy Hammock Outfitters we can save BIG bucks at River Ranch.
Like a cold one after the hunt? 

As a Florida native who grew up in the forties I remember a Florida a lot different from the Florida we know today.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I have to say, I’m impressed. That read like an actual hunting trip. Almost felt like I was there.
Great Report and a very neat looking place. I was digging the “Old West” thing.

Great write up and Thanks for posting that. Seriously

It’s Cool reading about peoples real life experiences When they were actually there. Right On!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

What was your hog’s name?


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

JoeyWelch said:


> Bob I have to say, I’m impressed. That read like an actual hunting trip. Almost felt like I was there.
> Great Report and a very neat looking place. I was digging the “Old West” thing.
> 
> Great write up and Thanks for posting that. Seriously
> ...


Not difficult at a penned hog farm whee they all have names


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

What was the name of that farm again?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I almost did not post here. Glad I did!
The name is Trophy Hammock Outfitters. 
Contact person... Jimmy Hurst
Phone # (863) 333-5652
Tell them Bob sent you.
Been searching for a place like this for a long time. It's real hunting! 
On the eighth of December I turn 80; have already booked a hunt with Jimmy. 

The Florida Fisherman just returned from a 44 hour full moon trip. The Gag Groupe were absolutely on fire. Best Gag catch in over 10 years. 
Been working all day on the video; tomorrow the complete story. Within a couple of days the video will have been viewed over 500 times; unfortunately! NOT HERE!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bob, don’t ever stop posting here. Ignore the boneheads.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MaxxT said:


> Not difficult at a penned hog farm whee they all have names


Ummm, 40,000 acres isn’t a pen. It’s half a county


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bob, don’t ever stop posting here. Ignore the boneheads."

Would love to; hope I can. But when I am attacked for everything I say it becomes harder & harder to post. As an example... To me our children & our children's children are the future of hunting/fishing.
With great pride I posted an article on Woods'nWater Magazine's dedication to the young fishing & hunting. I was called a pedophite for doing so.
I have developed a very thick skin, but I can take only so much. 
I ask for & receive nothing for the multi-hours I spend doing these detailed reports. To me they are payback for living a lifetime in our Paradise. 
My reports are viewed all over the country. People love them! I have people waiting up Sunday nights to see my videos as soon as I publish. My latest video has now been viewed 283 times on YouTube alone in its first 12 hours, and hundreds of times on various forums as far North as New Jersey, West to California. I feel like we are family, but not on here. 

40,000 acres: This place is absolutely huge & extremely remote. Once we left Highway 60 all I saw was cows, hogs and turkey. Loved it! 

Wish I could post my latest fishing video; I know better!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I think you need to start giving em some of they own medicine. Quit taking that crap!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, i agree with you bob. you would be a much better person if you didn't post anymore fishing. hunting seems to be your forte. 
jack


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I once had the best lunch ever 8 years ago in El Paso. Is it proper to post that fact here over and over and tell people it was the best tacos ever over and over and everyone should be Texas proud and go smell the tacos at Ojo's? Or would that be spam after the second time?






Ojos Locos Sports Cantina | Home


Ojos Locos Sports Cantina was built to cater to the Latino bringing them a comfortable laid back CUEVA experience.




ojoslocos.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Id eat that all day long


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

View attachment 1084251



the valley of death. once you go in, you'll never come out.
jack


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

How about you just be an adult and move on. Are you the forum police? The protector of all things PFF? THE MAN ADDS MORE VALUE TO THIS FORUM THAN MANY. Don’t be a jerk and try to run him off. That’s just stupid.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s Right!!
Bob you post all you want to.
If anybody gives you any more trouble you just let me know.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

MaxxT said:


> Not difficult at a penned hog farm whee they all have names


40,000 acres, I guess your definition of a penned hog farm is a little different than most people's.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Do they have food and beer onsite?


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

69Viking said:


> 40,000 acres, I guess your definition of a penned hog farm is a little different than most people's.


they have a penned area they place trapped hogs for the "hunters" to shoot. Some of his other pics and stories show the pens and hogs just walking up to people.."canned hunts"


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure I believe that was the case with this hunt but I'll let @Harbison state the facts, not just going to take the word of someone who seems to like to give the man a lot of shit.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man the forum sure is cranky with it being the Christmas season and all.

Yall should smile a little bit, pat each other on the back.
All this fussing and fighting with each other on Bob’s threads.

We should all be thankful for each other.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

LMAO, the real instigator has spoken!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s just angry posting.
I know you don’t mean that and
I forgive you for it.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

69Viking said:


> Not sure I believe that was the case with this hunt but I'll let @Harbison state the facts, not just going to take the word of someone who seems to like to give the man a lot of shit.


Its Amazing how much of a bad ass someone can be on a computer to a 80 y/o man. I hope I can reach such level of badassery one day. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DD your right. And a large part of it is my fault.

Mr Bob in the last thread I took a cheap shot at you with a joke that crossed the line (pretty sure everyone here knows what I’m talking about) and was a little too much for internet banter.

For that I sincerely apologize. Wasn’t really meant to be taking seriously but because of what it was, it was taking serious by you and many others here. Like I said, it was way over the line and I do apologize for crossing that line.

You have a good many people here who stood up for you and that should make you feel good.

Personally I hope you keep posting. I enjoy hacking on the Hubbard threads but in the future I will be more respectful of lines and subjects that shouldn’t be crossed or joked about.

I hope you’ll accept my apology for the other thread and I am extending that same apology to all the members of this forum that I upset.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Its Amazing how much of a bad ass someone can be on a computer to a 80 y/o man. I hope I can reach such level of badassery one day.
> 
> 
> NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


Well spoke and I stand with you 100%.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> DD your right. And a large part of it is my fault.
> 
> Personally I hope you keep posting. I enjoy hacking on the Hubbard threads.


Try not opening his threads.

Who gives a Rat’s Ass, if he post threads about Hubbards? If that is his ride fishing, so be it. I doubt any of us will be making a trip on a Hubbard’s boat.

Just leave him alone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Are you the forum police? The protector of all things PFF? THE MAN ADDS MORE VALUE TO THIS FORUM THAN MANY. Don’t be a jerk and try to run him off. That’s just stupid."
Thanks! Been fishing & hunting in Florida for well over 1/2 a century. I have seen-done things people today can't even imagine. Love to share my adventures, but the "lot of S..T" I am receiving on this and only on this forum makes me want to share elsewhere; to 'run off!'

*"you would be a much better person if you didn't post anymore fishing. hunting seems to be your forte."
Always thought fishing & hunting was what PFF is, WAS, all about. I must admit I was wrong. Look like PFF is more into personal insults, attacks and pure STUPIDITY than discussing fishing/hunting. 
 

In the process of publishing a detailed report, with video, of the, sorry I forgot... If I mention the name of the boat many couch-potatoes on here will get all pushed out of shape, of one of the best Florida Middle Grounds trips I have seen in my 40+ years of fishing the Grounds. My tips will enable even the seasoned pro to be better fishermen/women.
 
"you would be a much better person if you didn't post anymore fishing. hunting seems to be your forte." SO BE IT! Will 'post' all over the country. BUT NOT ON PFF. 

"I hope you’ll accept my apology for the other thread " Absolutely! *



"You have a good many people here who stood up for you and that should make you feel good."
It does! I am a people person who takes pride in doing my best to get along with everyone. Some on here make it very difficult, but I try!
Guess I am OLD SCHOOL... I believe in treating others as I want to be treated. Looks like that's a lost art on pff.

"Who gives a Rat’s Ass, if he post threads about Hubbards? If that is his ride fishing, so be it. I doubt any of us will be making a trip on a Hubbard’s boat."
Absolutely! I post about Hubbard's because it's all I know & they are very good at what they do. Don't need "any of us" on any of Hubbard's boats. GOOD!
Only real fishermen/woman who treat others with respect wanted. 
I also post about Woods'nWater Magazine. WHY? Simple! W'nW represents the REAL Florida better than any other magazine.
Don't want to share our Florida with the best? SIMPLE! Don't open my post!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Try not opening his threads.
> 
> Who gives a Rat’s Ass, if he post threads about Hubbards? If that is his ride fishing, so be it. I doubt any of us will be making a trip on a Hubbard’s boat.
> 
> ...


I like reading them


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yo


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> DD your right. And a large part of it is my fault.
> 
> Mr Bob in the last thread I took a cheap shot at you with a joke that crossed the line (pretty sure everyone here knows what I’m talking about) and was a little too much for internet banter.
> 
> ...


Respect. Stand up post right here. Thanks Joey.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I’ve always liked you Joey but trying to do right by this man, as I would do for you, if it was you.
> 
> Bud, I’m not an 80 year old man. I will be happy to pm you my personal number, if you feel the need?
> 
> ...


Now this I would pay to see. 😀. I say a tractor fight!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

😂😅


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Now this I would pay to see. 😀. I say a tractor fight!


Lol. Nothing like that Spoons.
We all friends


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Update, Joey and I talked and promised to kiss the next time we see each other.

We all good and I apologize for my part in the matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Update, Joey and I talked and promised to kiss the next time we see each other.
> 
> We all good and I apologize for my part in the matter.
> 
> ...


Yep, O9 and me are good to go.
We are an example for y’all.
I want everyone here to hug it out and be in a better mood tomorrow.

Yall be careful when you hug Chase though…


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Stay on task!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Stay on task!


Im scatterbrain remind me what the task is


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

So called 'canned hunts' By what authority do you speak. How many times & where have you hunted 'canned hunts?' I have hunted open range, stalked, over feeders, with dogs & yes canned hunts and even at night. I speak with authority because I have don it. To talk about things one knows absolutely NOTHING about is being extremely naive. Be a good idea to try it before telling others...'I don't like this so you should not like it either.' To do so is to be...


"Im scatterbrain remind me what the task is"
THE TASK!
_*Wild boar hunting with Trophy Hammock Outfitters*_


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob it’s almost like you enjoy this as much as I do.

Im still trying to decide who stirs the pot better,..You or Me. Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jack who do you think is better at it? Me or Bob?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

in my opinion (and i have read all of this posts which makes me the best of best commentator) it seems to me that bob is still trying to git rid of the shame by keeping up his post count. it's kinda like him doing cunnilingus but he don't know when to stop. y'all remember when you said, "tell me when to stop".
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bingo!!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Bob, don’t stop. Maybe when these cats get as old as you with the same health problems, they’ll be as blessed as to still be able to get to the woods too. Even though it ain’t like the days of old and I know you’d still want yo do it old school. You got to play the hand you have or fold. I don’t think you’re the type to fold.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"I don’t think you’re the type to fold."
Absolutely not! I intend to enjoy our fabulous woods & waters for as long as I possibly can.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Best of the Best!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

" I know you’d still want yo do it old school "
Absolutely! Did it 'old school' for decades.
Old School:

Thelma, my loving wife, my hunting partner, mother of our three daughters, is now doing her hunting in heaven.
Would give everything I have to give just to hear her say one more time...
"Bobby, come drag my hog out!"


Our 'old school' was centered in Florida, but we also hunted in Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee, Kentucky, Maine, and New Mexico. 

Unfortunately I can no longer hunt 'old school.' 

But I am determined to keep on hunting as long as I possibly can.

This is my 'new beginning!'


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hunting “clubs” with phone numbers?
How does that work Bob?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Harbison said:


> " I know you’d still want yo do it old school "
> Absolutely! Did it 'old school' for decades.
> Old School:
> 
> ...


You know this already, but do what makes you happy Bob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob, what do you eat on these primitive hunts? Nothing like a can of corn beef hash and eggs for me


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Bob, what do you eat on these primitive hunts? Nothing like a can of corn beef hash and eggs for me


It was always wild berries and tree bark for me.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Wild berries sounds great. Not all that sure about tree bark.

" Hunting “clubs” with phone numbers?
How does that work Bob? "

Works really well. Thelma & I have been in many different hunting clubs. Buck & Boar was the best of the best. Wanted serious hunters to be able to do what my wife & I enjoyed for so many years.

After many decades B&B is still going strong today.

"what makes you happy Bob."

More than anything thinking about my wife and three daughters. To me family is #1 followed by hunting & fishing.

"Bob, what do you eat on these primitive hunts? Nothing like a can of corn beef hash and eggs for me"

Sounds really good to me also:



Thelma, my wife, and I hunted Buck & Boar for 20 years.

Our camp sight was huge. We built a very nice cook shed and took full advantage of it. Many of us hunted together for years. The weekly cook-outs were fantastic:



By far our favorite camp meal was wild boar roasted to perfection.

Friday nights we would go really 'primitive' at Oneal's Country Buffet:



Friday night was sea food night with such favorites as shrimp, scallops, clams, oysters, and stuffed crabs:



But our # 1 favorite was fried catfish:



OH! So flavorful & always fried to perfection.

Joey would be thrilled!

On this Friday evening Thelma & I were celebrating wedding anniversary number 39. We were on a three month hunting trip at B&B. We tore the hogs apart.

Little did we know it would be our last. Cancer took her a few months after this picture was taken:


So many memories of times long gone but never forgotten.
Please share your most precious memories.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

3 months is a long time in the woods!!! Id come crawling out looking like Boat Dude and be on the hunt for some split tail or snapper


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

a long time hunting a fenced, canned and tied up animals


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Bob, that is good stuff right there! My wife doesnt hunt but my son and I have a big time every time, so I can certainly relate.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob you just can’t beat a good seafood buffet.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Bob you just can’t beat a good seafood buffet.


i don't know why people think florida seafood buffet's are the best.
the food is prepared by yankees who come down here looking for a job.
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"3 months is a long time in the woods!!! Id come crawling out looking like Boat Dude and be on the hunt for some split tail or snapper"
Thelma & I were both retired for our last five years together. We would stay at camp for the entire three month of the regular season, and then another five weeks during spring turkey season. We both loved every minute of it. When we left we could not wait to get back again. But remember, our camp was like our second home. We had electricity, TV, running water, a state-of-the-art bath house, and an extremely well equipped huge cook shed. Our cook shed had a full sized refrigerator, two huge freezers, heat, AC, a table to seat 15, and a full sized sink with hot water.
Not sure what a 'split tail' is. Been snapper fishing for many decades. Just publishes a comprehensive article on Targeting Mangrove Snapper. Many tips are given in addition to on the water pictures & video. The video has been viewed 359 times & counting in its first 13 hours. It will have been viewed well over 1,000 times all over the country within a week. Unfortunately, due to obvious reasons, it, as well as future hunting articles, will not be available on PFF.
A good example as to why... " a long time hunting a fenced, canned and tied up animals "
Buck & Boar Hunting Club consist of 16,000 acres and absolutely NO fences.
Never hunted "canned and tied up animals." NO real sportsman would criticize a fellow sportsman. And, to make things worse, to criticize about something one knows absolutely NOTHING about!

"Bob you just can’t beat a good seafood buffet."
Absolutely! On our many hunting trips to Jackman, Maine my wife and I would first stop at Portland. Portland, Maine offers many of the finest seafood restaurants available anywhere:
WOW! So anxious to get to a seafood restaurant I left the "D' out of Portland. 

Given the choice I would take Oneal's. Good old southern cooking, prepared by Florida natives, to me is the best of the best.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "3 months is a long time in the woods!!! Id come crawling out looking like Boat Dude and be on the hunt for some split tail or snapper"
> Thelma & I were both retired for our last five years together. We would stay at camp for the entire three month of the regular season, and then another five weeks during spring turkey season. We both loved every minute of it. When we left we could not wait to get back again. But remember, our camp was like our second home. We had electricity, TV, running water, a state-of-the-art bath house, and an extremely well equipped huge cook shed. Our cook shed had a full sized refrigerator, two huge freezers, heat, AC, a table to seat 15, and a full sized sink with hot water.
> Not sure what a 'split tail' is. Been snapper fishing for many decades. Just publishes a comprehensive article on Targeting Mangrove Snapper. Many tips are given in addition to on the water pictures & video. The video has been viewed 359 times & counting in its first 13 hours. It will have been viewed well over 1,000 times all over the country within a week. Unfortunately, due to obvious reasons, it, as well as future hunting articles, will not be available on PFF.
> A good example as to why... " a long time hunting a fenced, canned and tied up animals "
> ...


Who owned that large tract of land? Saint Joe Paper Company?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Not exactly sure who owned the land. I know it was indeed some paper company.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Is this the club you were in Bob?





Woods ‘n Water Magazine


Florida Fishing and Hunting magazine for sportsman, Your source for tide tables, feeding times and more



www.woodsnwater.net


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got me wanting some fried oyster and catfish and shrimp and fried crablaws and some stuffed crabs too.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Got me wanting some fried oyster and catfish and shrimp and fried crablaws and some stuffed crabs too.


Time for a trip to Cap’n D’s, best of the best


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DLo said:


> Time for a trip to Cap’n D’s, best of the best


I know thats right


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

JoeyWelch said:


> Got me wanting some fried oyster and catfish and shrimp and fried crablaws and some stuffed crabs too.


You on that Jenny Craig dope remember, you cant have that kind of grub


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> You on that Jenny Craig dope remember, you cant have that kind of grub


Na he quit drinking started taking pills.LOL make you skinny!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Is this the club you were in Bob?" Yes.

"Got me wanting some fried oyster and catfish and shrimp and fried crablaws and some stuffed crabs too."  You are speaking my language. 

Never been to Cap'n D' s. Would like to very much.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> "Is this the club you were in Bob?" Yes.
> 
> "Got me wanting some fried oyster and catfish and shrimp and fried crablaws and some stuffed crabs too." You are speaking my language.
> 
> Never been to Cap'n D' s. Would like to very much.


No you don't Grease sick like hell!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> You on that Jenny Craig dope remember, you cant have that kind of grub


203lbs yesterday


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> 203lbs yesterday


Back when I cared, I found losing weight wasn’t that hard. However, keeping it off was the problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Back when I cared, I found losing weight wasn’t that hard. However, keeping it off was the problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats always been my issue with it too. It’s easy for me to get in some bad habits at work every day for lunch. Darn restaurant and buffet every hundred foot over here


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Darn restaurant and buffet every hundred foot over here"
Tell me about it.
This is one of many within 15 minutes of my house:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

fish, you gonna hurt his feelings again and he'll be outta here.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> fish, you gonna hurt his feelings again and he'll be outta here.
> jack


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Ya'll should eat more pizza. It's a simple quick food that works anywhere. Notice I got her half with no hapalenos.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"you gonna hurt his feelings again"
Absolutely impossible to do. I am way too strong minded to ever be intimidated.


----------

